

Get notified of asteroids from outer space - capex
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ie.ucd.asteroid&feature=also_installed_confirmation#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDIwMCwiaWUudWNkLmFzdGVyb2lkIl0.

======
samuellb
Related XKCD: <https://xkcd.com/937/>

